# Fruit???



## bekellog81 (Mar 23, 2006)

I saw in this section was callled Fruit, nuts and Veggies.  Maybe I did not read this section well enough, but  has anyone smoked any fruit??  i think that it may be interesting.  How about any one esle???


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 23, 2006)

Although considered veggies, peppers & tomatoes are technically fruit, these were smoked for salsa but could be used for soup or stew:







These are apples & pears stuffed with a little sweetness:






Once smoked a custard filled pumpkin:


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow, Bob that stuff lookes great.  This gives me alot of Ideas.  I think there will be an experiment in the near future!!!!!
Thanks Again


----------



## Dutch (Mar 23, 2006)

Ben, If you keep doing these "experiments" we're going to have to take up a spare change collection and buy you a "Mad Scientist" coat!!  :twisted: :D


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 23, 2006)

Bob, do you have a recipe for those stuffed apples and pears?  I would love to try those.  The pumpking looks interesting as well, what kind of custard did you use?


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry, I had to hit transmit & run, got invited to lunch. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This Blueberry Crumble is also good:







It appears that I'll smoke just about anything... I've gotten that 'look' that says I should be committed on more than one occasion. :shock:

Lady J, the recipe is copyrighted and can be found in How to Grill by Steven Raichlen on page 428. If I remember it had butter, graham cracker crumbs, cinnimon, brown sugar, a tiny bit of ground clove, and I can't remember what other spice if any. Variations I have heard include placing a piece of a Snickers candy bar or some cinnimon Red Hots candy inside as a filling.

The Blueberry Crumble is posted at http://www.bbqu.net/season3/309.html#blueberry_crumble


----------



## buzzard (Apr 10, 2006)

yea ive done them with the snickers bar and i and everyone else didnt really care for them.  we all agreed they were good but next time i was told to use brownsurgar only.  

i noticed you just put yours in a pan and smoked.  the recipe i got from had me wrap them in foil.  i just figured it was something to cook while the other meats were reading themself for my belly.


----------

